
A Great JavaScript Side Project Is Your Most Important Asset - Trisell
http://thefullstack.xyz/javascript-side-project/
======
mathgeek
> The average developer spends more than 7 hours per week coding on the side.

I don't believe for a second that most developers spend an hour a day on side
projects. I'd believe many, but not most. There just isn't that kind of time
available for many full-time developers with a family and responsibilities
outside of coding.

I know I spend quite a bit of time coding for fun, but I know many people who
do "not so cool" development at their day job who want nothing to do with code
in the evenings.

~~~
dragonwriter
> > The average developer spends more than 7 hours per week coding on the
> side.

> I don't believe for a second that most developers spend an hour a day on
> side projects.

"Average" here quite likely means arithmetic mean, not median, and the
distribution of side-coding-time among developers is probably not normal, so
its quite possible for the average to be more than 7 hours and most to do
significantly less than that.

~~~
vonmoltke
In that case, the statement is misleading.

------
CaptSpify
Or.... Side-projects could be your most important asset. I'd even argue that
intentionally non-JS projects are going to help you much more than JS ones.

~~~
cheez
The site is about isomorphic JavaScript development (JS on the client and
server). So they advocate JavaScript

~~~
CaptSpify
Ah, interesting. Especially since the url is thefullstack...

------
josteink
"Full stack"? Check. Hipster tld? Check. Argument based on scientifically
obvious weak correlation? Check.

Well obviously this guy is going to think JavaScript is the most important
thing in the universe. That's probably the only programming language he knows.

What a poor world that must be.

Obviously hobby projects are nice to have. But you should have them because
you care, not because you need an "asset".

There's just so much to learn out there, so much fun! Why oh why limit
yourself to the same old JavaScript?

~~~
eagsalazar2
A lot of people make a good living building great apps that you use every day
in javascript and a lot of people are trying to break into that line of work.
For those people this article is both relevant and a decent guide. I hire
Javascipt developers and guess what? If you are junior and trying to bust in
and you show me a badass side project, you have a shot, so this guy isn't
wrong at all.

[edited: less snarkiness]

~~~
dang
> _I 'm sorry you have a giant squirming bug up your ass_

Please don't respond to a snarky comment by posting something even worse.
That's exactly the wrong direction to take.

